# Cod4 1.6 patch installment problem



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well i am having problem trying to install 1.6 patch to call of duty 4. Every time i try to click next/continue when it says where is the game folder, and i browse around and find the folder it still says find the call of duty 4 folder. And won't let me continue. 
I can't play online if that problem is always there, so can anyone help?:sigh:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, I am having trouble understanding your post. So let me get this straight, you try to install the 1.6 patch for cod4(call of duty 4), when you click the "next" button it asks for the game folder and you browse for the folder but can't find it. What do you mean you cannot play online?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

well. i hope this will make it a little clear. I found the folder where the call of duty 4 was installed. but it kept on saying "need a valid call of duty 4 ..." game or folder. When i tried to install the patch. i think some files in Cod4 folder might have been misplaced or something, but i am not sure. when i check inside the folder everything was there. (i think). 
and to your question why i can't play online is that, Garena requires a call of duty4 to be updated to 1.7, but first before i can play online in Garena, i must install patch 1.6 to get 1.7


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello jade335!

Have you tried reinstalling the game? Since you said that files might have been misplaced, you should reinstall the game so the files will be there.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i'll think i'll try that. but is there suppose to be a punkbuster folder in there?


----------

